# shot a buck today...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw this buck and shot him....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Robert, congratulations!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good going Northslope. Nice buck.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats! Boy he sure looks rutted up. Swollen neck and all. Any more pics?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey NorthSlope, nice!!! Any details as to the hunt and the bow's performance?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done! That was the most to the point story I've ever read.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done, Robert!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice buck with a stick and string.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool! That is one thick neck! Looks like an oldie; pretty worn down teeth?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

you could at least smile...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice buck congrats! Its been a good year this year!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> you could at least smile...


That is my Texobobby smile


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME story...Great buck, congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice buck man!!!

id hate to meet you in a dark ally when your pissed with a smile like that lol


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> nice buck man!!!
> 
> id hate to meet you in a dark ally when your **** with a smile like that lol


Yeah, your ankle would be in grave danger. :shock:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! Loved the story and the smile. :mrgreen:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on the nice buck I would agree it has to be the story of the year. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck there. congrats.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I love the story! NS gets it done...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > nice buck man!!!
> ...


Have you ever kicked in the shins? It freaking hurts! I used to get kicked in the shins while playing soccer when I was a kid. If he kicked me in the shins now days it would bring be to my knees where he could go to work biting me or something :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

with all the "love the story posts" I had to go back and read the whole post again to see if I missed the story. When I re read it I almost fell over.. Its even better the second time.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice buck, looks like a beast of a buck. The story is one for the ages. Its one I will tell my grandkids one day. 

Nice job man.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck! Every time I look at the picture I hear, "What the f**k you looking at?!" LOL


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Bobert! Only a Strothers could have made that shot.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you have to go into so much detail? Had to take a nap half way through reading it. :mrgreen: 
Congrats on the buck!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> you could at least smile...


He just found out I took his last Oreo!

Nice Buck North!


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like it was a long shot lol!!!!!


----------

